# My Online Portfolio/Personal Site!



## eye-capture (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.ivannphotography.com/

I've just finished laying down the basic pages and what not. Still has a bit of work to go, but I have some photos ready for viewing! Tell me what you think 


Ivan


----------



## EvonT. (Feb 10, 2008)

You have a beautiful gallery^^


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you, I appreciate it


----------

